# Stefan Johansson Returns to Audi With United Autosports for Epic 24 Hour Race In Belgium



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Stefan Johansson will return to the wheel of an Audi this summer when the Swede drives a R8 LMS GT3 sports car for United Autosports in the Spa 24 Hours (31 July-1 August). 

The 53-year-old Los Angeles-based Scandinavian is a veteran of almost twenty 24 Hour races and won the legendary Le Mans 24 Hours in 1997 but will actually be making his début in the annual twice-around-the-clock Belgian encounter. 

Johansson joins fellow ex-Grand Prix driver Mark Blundell who competes in the “sister” United Autosports Audi R8 LMS, is excited to be driving at Spa-Francorchamps again, a legendary venue he has raced at on numerous occasions during his near 40-year motorsport career – and to be re-united with the Audi marque once more. 

“Spa is one of few ‘true’ classic race tracks left in the world,” confirmed Johansson. “There are some fantastic high-speed corners that require a lot of rhythm. The other challenge you always face is the weather – I don't think I have raced there without it raining for at least one day of a race meeting.


----------

